# Variar la amplitud de una onda senoidal



## enigma_myvs (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola que tal, les cuento el problema, resulta que estoy midiendo la señal de una celda de carga la cual me da la medida de acuerdo a la presión que se le ejerce en voltaje AC... aproximadamente en peso máximo da 450mVdc, he amplificado y convertir a AC esa señal, ya que el minstrumento de medición lo requiere así, es decir medir la amplitud en Ac, pero en realidad no se como lograr modificar la amplitud de la onda! es decir, quiere que varie en amplitud más no en frecuencia al momento de hacer la conversión de DC a AC.... Alguien me podría dar una orientación....?


Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## pepechip (Mar 12, 2009)

todos los instrumentos de medicion de AC transformadorrman internamente este valor a DC, asi que lo mejor es cambiar de instrumento.
Un caso similar seria si tu y yo contrataramos a 2 interpretes para que el castellano lo pasaran a chino. Por muy buenos interpretes que sean siempre van a distorsionar la información.


----------



## enigma_myvs (Mar 12, 2009)

Si pero, la cuestión es que no estoy usando un multimetro... Estoy usando un instrumento el cual ejerce funciones de mediciones y registra esa medida desde una celda de carga! Ahora no se si igualmente dicho modulo convertira internamente ese voltaje alterno en voltaje continuo! y si lo hiciese pues lo hace de una manera muy precisa debido a que el modulo tiene alta precisión y confiabilidad..... Pero necesito convertir esa señal en AC para que pueda ser leida por el modulo.....

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola Enigma

Si alternás la corriente como lo venías haciendo, metés esa señal a un operacional (el viejo y querido 741 sirve) y fijás la ganancia (X10, por ejemplo) tenés ya tu amplificación de amplitud, mas no de frecuencia.

Saludos


----------

